# How can I tell if or when a specific commit has landed in a FreeBSD release?



## luckman212 (Jun 20, 2022)

I'm interested in commit a75819461ec7 and am wondering, is it possible to tell which (if any) release of FreeBSD includes this change? In general, is there a way to look at a single commit and figure out when it's been added to a major release other than guessing by the dates of those releases?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2022)

Commit was done on 'main' aka -CURRENT. Development is done in the 'main' branch, which is designated to be -CURRENT (14.0-CURRENT at this time). Sometimes patches are MFC'ed (*M*erged *F*rom *C*urrent), that typically happens to the -STABLE branches (stable/12 and stable/13). Patches are rarely done in existing -RELEASE versions (releng/X.X) unless they fix a security issue.

The stable/13 branch is basically the _next_ minor release of 13. Release branches (releng/13.2 for example) are branched off of stable/13.


----------



## mer (Jun 20, 2022)

Often in git, if you make sure the specific branch is  updated locally (git pull), doing a git log will give an idea what's in a branch.
You can start at freebsd.org, go to "developers, git repositories, src" and pick a branch, like stable/13.






						src - FreeBSD source tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org
				




That link leaves you looking at the logs.  If you click "expand" you see the commit messages and hashes and if something was cherry picked.
If you know what files a commit touched, you can always use "git blame" and see if they were affected in the branch of interest


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2022)

This picture should enlighten somewhat how the different 'versions' all fit in the source tree: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/lts-support-and-version-clarifications.79890/#post-506851

The big red arrow at the top is the 'main' branch. Which in FreeBSD is the -CURRENT version.


----------

